# what is smutty?



## whaleyk98 (Apr 28, 2010)

Can someone show me what this means when someone says thatthe color on the rabbits feet or the coat color issmutty looking?? I need to see it to know what it means. Thanks guys =)


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 29, 2010)

Anyone...is there any readings on this?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 29, 2010)

The following is a definition for "Smut" which comes from the book "The Offical Guide to Raising Better Rabbits & Cavies".

Smut: A dark, sooty appearing surface colour, usually formed by a larger number of dark guard hairs. Found in many rabbits that carry the genetic factor for red. Pelt stain found in Himi's and Cal's. The nose marking found on Himi's. 

Emily


----------



## Debacus (Apr 29, 2010)

Smutty here means that the markings are not well defined. For example an otter with a smutty nose (or smudged) means the hair colour from the nostrils is running in to the main colour.


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 29, 2010)

smudgy..ok. Thats what I was thinking. I just needed to see it. I have it now. I looked up a few things. Thanks guys.


----------

